# 1/400 German Aircraft Carrier Graf Zeppelin



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

Just completed this 1/400 JSC paper model of the German aircraft carrier Graf Zeppelin -








as she might have looked had she been completed and entered service.
























Construction on the ship was suspended shortly after the start of WWII. 









The most challenging, or perhaps I should say tedious, aspect of the build was assembling the tiny 1/400 paper planes - each a small model in itself:








I did 12 Me-109s and 10 Ju-87 Stukas and that was enough for me! 

I enhanced the model with railing from Tom's Modelworks and stretched sprue rigging.


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

Wow, your diorama is amazing, your build is incredible.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

It just amazes me how good you make a paper kit look! Very nice work, Paul :thumbsup:


----------

